# 600watt halogen canister lights



## skzzle (Nov 8, 2004)

So we have three of these at the office and my boss wants me to ebay them. Do these have any aquatic application?

http://www.cameraworld.com/webapp/w...1&catalogId=10001&langId=-1&productId=4111903

I'm going to go play with them now :wink:


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

Perhaps just for photography...

Worth a try as a pendant if the heat isn't too much.

Giancarlo


----------



## skzzle (Nov 8, 2004)

Oh no, you can't even touch them they are so hot.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

They will make good room heaters..but horrible everyday tank lights.


----------

